# Steelhead from a Boat



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

It appears the steelhead are heading for open water. I am new to steelhead fishing and I am hooked -- hard. I had great luck last fall trolling the harbor(s). I'd appreciate some suggestions on fishing for steelhead on the lake. I just need a place to start. Any suggestions on lures, tackle, depths, trolling speeds would be really helpful. 

Thanks!
Ben


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

go deep troll fast, hang on lol spoons


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

Sound life advice. Thanks!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yeah man I mean hang on, we caught a steelie trollin and the rod pounded the trolling motor before my bud could get it out of the holder, like a whole bunch, I really thought that rod was toast , lol


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

bustedrod said:


> yeah man I mean hang on, we caught a steelie trollin and the rod pounded the trolling motor before my bud could get it out of the holder, like a whole bunch, I really thought that rod was toast , lol
> View attachment 262997


Beauty


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I do well trolling large flutter spoons around 3mph in the top 20 over 55-60fow in the summertime. Lately i run them off smaller gold foil dipsy's set way out and without the ring. I feel like that flash is attractive when they're rocked sideways. 

If you're using downriggers, run lightweight spoons on 10' slider lines. They love it. I also love seeing one go airborne thru the wake off the back of the boat before it even pops the release on the ball!

Fun to catch a few dime silver fresh fish out in the lake for the smoker. I usually release them when caught on flies when running rivers.


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks MadMax1! Very helpful.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Just FYI if you are planning to release them from the lake, they usually fight to the death or near death out there. When you raise them up from depths and try to release them in 70 plus degree surface water, their chances are not good. 
Rickerd


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks Rickerd. You make a good point.

Any suggestions on general location? MadMax gave me some good tips on depths, speed, etc -- but should I go out of Conneaut, Ashtabula, Fairport, Rocky River?


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I’m planning a trip over to Wheatley harbor in mid to late July. I’ve never fished there but keep hearing it’s the holy grail lol. Would love some pointers as well


----------

